# Goat's Milk Question ??



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got my first goat milk base from WSP and it melted very well.  After I poured it in the mold, it kind of did some wonky things.  Now I'm used to little bubbles on the back, but after it had started to harden, like maybe 5 minutes into it, a LARGE bubble rose up the side of the mold.  This has never happened, and by now, I have made LOTS of different soaps.

Well, I figured this was a test bar anyway, so I let it continue to harden.  When I tried to unmold it, it was STUCK really hard in there.  Nothing I did could pry it out and the mold actually cracked before I could get it unmolded.  THIS has never happened either  (and it had been prepared correctly with a release agent).

So, now I finally have the soap out of the mold, and it is really soft, much softer than any of the other M & P's I've tried.  I've done several different types of bases (white, clear, oatmeal, hemp and honey) and have never had any problems at all.

Is this a fluke?  Did it stick because the bubble made suction?  The only additive I put in it was 1/4 t nutmeg and a little pear glace fo.  Is goats milk always soft, or does it ever harden to "hard"... I am not sure how I got the bubble, but I suspect it was operator error;  still the other things have got me stumped.  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## soapandbeauty (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm trying Goat's Milk right now too. I'm suprised on how soft it is before I melted it. However, my bar came out hard (with some softness), then again it was something I picked up at my local craft store. As for the bubble, that hasn't happend to me yet, but I've also only made one bar so far.

Edit: I should note no bubbles for me on the side. On the top (of the mold) there have been some.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 4, 2009)

No bubbles here ever GM base is my fave   

good luck


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 7, 2009)

Janet, I have had little bubbles trapped in my moulds at the bottom when I haven't tapped the moulds to bring hidden bubbles to the surface so i'm wondering if a bubble got trapped and made its way up to the side of the mould. Was it a big bubble?

I have found when I use GM m&p it will tend to stick to the mould more than the clear or white base, it drives me nuts, now I just leave it in the mould over night, if I try to unmould it too early it will stick to the mould and leave some soap behind in the crevices of the design. I also noticed the whether here has a lot to do with my unmoulding times, the colder it is the shorter the time to unmould it.
 If I really have to I will stick my mould in the fridge for 10 minutes, take it out/unmould it and wrap it in cling wrap until it hits room temp and then unwrap and shrink wrap. Some of my gm bases will be soft after unmoulding but soon harden up after a few days though especially the ones I put beeswax in.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Janet, I have had little bubbles trapped in my moulds at the bottom when I haven't tapped the moulds to bring hidden bubbles to the surface so i'm wondering if a bubble got trapped and made its way up to the side of the mould. Was it a big bubble?
> 
> I have found when I use GM m&p it will tend to stick to the mould more than the clear or white base, it drives me nuts, now I just leave it in the mould over night, if I try to unmould it too early it will stick to the mould and leave some soap behind in the crevices of the design. I also noticed the whether here has a lot to do with my unmoulding times, the colder it is the shorter the time to unmould it.
> If I really have to I will stick my mould in the fridge for 10 minutes, take it out/unmould it and wrap it in cling wrap until it hits room temp and then unwrap and shrink wrap. Some of my gm bases will be soft after unmoulding but soon harden up after a few days though especially the ones I put beeswax in.



Wow, this is very helpful.  I was thinking I didn't like the goatsmilk very much (to work with), but I will keep trying based on your info.  THANKS!


----------

